# Puppy food...how long???



## e.c.mama

Our puppy is 7 months old, and we are feeding him a puppy formula. I am confused as to how long we should keep him on the puppy food. Some places say for a large breed they should be fed puppy formula until 24 months, and others say stop at 6 months. What do you do?


----------



## Ash

I take my puppies off puppy food at 18 weeks so I would say anytime is fine.


----------



## Tahnee GR

I never feed puppy food, period. My puppies are weaned right onto Canidae ALS. I would say you can take him off anytime now.


----------



## BeauShel

I took my Bama off puppy food when he was about 5 months old. So you can switch him over now.


----------



## Ash

Tahnee GR said:


> I never feed puppy food, period. My puppies are weaned right onto Canidae ALS. I would say you can take him off anytime now.


I know other breeders who do that too. Kali was never fed puppy food as the breeder never did and it was stated in the contract not to and she turned out juts fine!


----------



## Eupher

I am certainly no authority on puppy food, but I suspect that many of the manufacturers play on the emotions of most puppy owners and market their "puppy" products, slightly altered from the adult formula, as the latest, greatest thing since marrow in bones.

They bump the price up, and thereby cash in while keeping their customers satisfied in thinking that they are providing a superior product than regular dog food.

I might be crusty and cynical, but I recognize marketing ploys when I see 'em and I see 'em all the time in the dog food world.

Canidae ALS is what we feed Belle. She is 11 weeks old now. I suspect when she's 11 years old, we'll still be feeding her Canidae.

Well, we might throw in the lamb and rice formula for a change, but if the Canidae people tell me there ain't no such thing as "puppy" food, that works for me.

And Belle, of course.


----------



## e.c.mama

Thanks for the info. Now to just MAKE A DECISION on what food to feed him!


----------



## paula bedard

I know this is confusing. Evidently, it doesn't matter anyway


----------



## AmyinAr

if you need some help deciding what to feed check out dogfoodanalysis.com

ditto the other posters who feed Canidae ALS the whole time


----------



## Swampcollie

e.c.mama said:


> Our puppy is 7 months old, and we are feeding him a puppy formula. I am confused as to how long we should keep him on the puppy food. Some places say for a large breed they should be fed puppy formula until 24 months, and others say stop at 6 months. What do you do?


 
It depends upon how much experience you have in raising a puppy. How close do you monitor the pups growth rate, how heavy/thin to you allow the pup to go before making adjustments? The large breed puppy formulas are designed to manage the pups growth rate, causing it to grow lean and fill out later after the structure has matured sufficiently to carry the mass.

If you're experienced in raising puppies and are extremely anal about keeping tabs on growth rates and body condition, you can get away with feeding an ALS type food. 

For most puppy buyers, feeding a LBP formula until the pup is 12 -18 months of age or until your Vet tells you otherwise is an easier more successful approach.


----------



## lalala

Swampcollie said:


> It depends upon how much experience you have in raising a puppy. How close do you monitor the pups growth rate, how heavy/thin to you allow the pup to go before making adjustments? The large breed puppy formulas are designed to manage the pups growth rate, causing it to grow lean and fill out later after the structure has matured sufficiently to carry the mass.
> 
> If you're experienced in raising puppies and are extremely anal about keeping tabs on growth rates and body condition, you can get away with feeding an ALS type food.
> 
> For most puppy buyers, feeding a LBP formula until the pup is 12 -18 months of age or until your Vet tells you otherwise is an easier more successful approach.


I am getting a golden pup next week (YEY!!!) and was wondering the same thing. What to give him...I will ask my breeder for he mentioned he feeds all his pups with some premium non-puppy dog food. I probably go with what he recommends for now...

Quick question though. What is ALS or LBP formula? 

When we had Cody, we didn't know anything about dog food...we gave him science diet from puppy-maintenance-senior. All throughout his life.


----------



## Swampcollie

_What is ALS or LBP formula?_ 


ALS - All Life Stages

LBP - Large Breed Puppy


----------



## Ash

LBP - Large Breed Puppy
ALS - All Life Satges

As for foods not all dogs to well on one food. Everyone is diffrent. A few brands I trust and reccomend are Candiae, Wellness, Chicken Soup brands, Taste of the Wild and Innvoa any of these are good choices. Also LBP is something I don't reccomend.


----------



## lalala

Thanks Swampcollie and Ash! 

I'll keep that in mind and next time I go to the pet store, I'll look for those brands you recommended. So much to think about...but it's so worth it because it really is the foundation of our dogs' health and wellness. Thanks again~:wave:


----------

